# Most expensive campsite EVER



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

What is the most you have been charged for one night stay.

Going to Hamilton Fields this weekend to go to the Moto GP1 for 1 night this weekend. Four of us going. £25 each and if we and EHU for 1 night £90 (YES NINETY POUNDS) Total £190 for 1 night. At least I got the ticket for free.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Revise said:


> What is the most you have been charged for one night stay.
> 
> Going to Hamilton Fields this weekend to go to the Moto GP1 for 1 night this weekend. Four of us going. £25 each and if we and EHU for 1 night £90 (YES NINETY POUNDS) Total £190 for 1 night. At least I got the ticket for free.


I think I have only been on sites for 5 nights in 8 years - all Club sites, or CS/CL and not for last 6 years.

I think max. was £11 as a solo and with age discount.

A fool and his money are easily parted - then 4 fools..........

For £90 you could buy a spare battery to take with you, you daft ha'pence.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Most expensive I have ever been asked for by far was the Haven site at Perran sands Perranporth Cornwall
£40 per night including 4.50 for the blooming dog

Height of the season and of course included top class entertainment >
I didnt stay


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> I think I have only been on sites for 5 nights in 8 years - all Club sites, or CS/CL and not for last 6 years.
> 
> I think max. was £11 as a solo and with age discount.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Had the van 3 years and only used a campsite about four times. Won't be getting the electric at £90. But I will just have to be that fool and pay this once.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Candlestick Park San Francisco $98 a night in a cheek by jowl car park. At the weekend when a 'game' is on the campers get moved onto a rubbish way station amongst the trash and sea gulls with no reduction.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We paid £35 for a night on a CSMA site in the Forest of Dean...never again!! P!ssed down with rain the whole time we were there. Mrs GMJ didn't even set foot on terra firma whilst we were there...

Have been quoted up towards £50 a night in Cornwall on big seaside sites in peak season...we didn't partake.

I blanch at paying more than £25 in the UK at any time of year tbh

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For anything over £25 I would expect to have a whole acre as my pitch, not be 6m from some other tosser.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Revise said:


> What is the most you have been charged for one night stay.
> 
> Going to Hamilton Fields this weekend to go to the Moto GP1 for 1 night this weekend. Four of us going. £25 each and if we and EHU for 1 night £90 (YES NINETY POUNDS) Total £190 for 1 night. At least I got the ticket for free.


Something similar in Sweden when my nephew wanted to go to the fun fair in Göteborg. We got 10% or so off the Liseberg tickets but still...


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

For £190 I'd get a hotel room and a taxi!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Apart from other aspects of campsites, I do not like their charging structures that will not just allow one to pay for a pitch. They are assuming one wants to use their bloody public toilets and showers, wheras even the odd nights I have stayed on a site I have not done, as we have our own private ones. Therefore they charge per person but why should one pay for any person who does not use facilities?

They just seem unable to get it into their heads that somebody might just want to park, or are not willing to adapt their tarrif accordingly.

In my view it is negative marketing. Their loss my gain.

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_q_


nicholsong said:


> Apart from other aspects of campsites, I do not like their charging structures that will not just allow one to pay for a pitch. They are assuming one wants to use their bloody public toilets and showers, wheras even the odd nights I have stayed on a site I have not done, as we have our own private ones. Therefore they charge per person but why should one pay for any person who does not use facilities?
> 
> They just seem unable to get it into their heads that somebody might just want to park, or are not willing to adapt their tarrif accordingly.
> 
> ...


That's what aires, laybyes and other wild camping spots are for. 
You know what the prices are before you pay so why complain when you've paid voltuntarily? 
If you think a campsite is overpriced vote with your wheels. It's not difficult in a Motorhome.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> For anything over £25 I would expect to have a whole acre as my pitch, not be 6m from some other tosser.


OY!!!!

...we aren't all tossers :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Once paid €96 for one night on a france passion site !

But it was in St Emillion and was really for the 6 bottles of top quality wine. 

Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> _q_
> 
> That's what aires, laybyes and other wild camping spots are for.
> You know what the prices are before you pay so *why complain when you've paid voltuntarily? *
> If you think a campsite is overpriced vote with your wheels. It's not difficult in a Motorhome.


I am not complaining as I have never paid these charges.

If you read my previous post you would see that I have not been on a campsite in 6 years, and then only Club sites.

I am merely pointing out one of the reasons I do not want to use them, and instead wildcamp.

I was at Shobden Airfield recently and the Aerodrome management did not want me to park for the night - and referred me to the campsite which leased part of the airfield. They wanted £25(incl.EHU) or £20 just for a piece of asphalt. They heard my views, as above. I stayed on the airfield's visitors' parking for the day and then left.

No problem with free parking at Kemble Airfield(Cotswold Airport) nor at Midlands Gliding Club above Church Stretton, where we spent a second night, just because the evening grub in the clubhouse was excellent(Basia said so, so it must have been) In 2 evenings we spent about £50-60 incl wine and had excellent company at the 'long table', incl two other ex-commercial pilots, so the 'hangar doors were open'

I would rather spend the money there on food and wine than on just parking, and the club benefitted.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> OY!!!!
> 
> ...we aren't all tossers :wink2:
> 
> Graham :grin2:


I did say *other* tossers.

But one might not be fortunate enough to park next to you. Then there is the tribe on the other side -aaaaaagh!

Never had problems on Aires/Stellplatz or wildcamping, but we are a bit picky as to which we use.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We tend to use a mixture of wild camping, aires etc 

I quite like campsites to stay put a while but as we only travel off-season find ASCI or municiple sites good value 

They can also be good for special access i.e. Visiting Venice directly from the site and leaving the hound in air conditioning in the van, although in that case even off season was expensive 

Some of the in season prices can be steep which is so unfair to families who are forced into school holiday trips, and I guess special events will fall into that catergory 

Sandra


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

aldra said:


> We tend to use a mixture of wild camping, aires etc
> 
> I quite like campsites to stay put a while but as we only travel off-season find ASCI or municiple sites good value
> 
> ...


Where's the doggy toy picture gone Sandra? It gave me an idea to change my avatar.

We too prefer to use wild camping and aires etc, so wouldn't dream of paying extortionate prices.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure which one you mean bazzy

The only one I can think of is this one


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

aldra said:


> Not sure which one you mean bazzy
> 
> The only one I can think of is this one


That's the one. 'Twas there one minute and gone the next. Glad to see him back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your cat and his/her teddy would make a great avatar 

Shadows teddy is 9 years old, well stitched, often manky but he won't entertain another 

When I wash it I hold my breath 

It's his comfort blanket, same age as him 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Several years ago paid E51 a night (for one person!) for camping in the Dunes near Zandvoort on the coast near Amsterdam. May school holidays. On the plus side it was when the £/E was about 1,25. Unfortunately my friends who lived nearby had booked it for me so it was impossible to upsticks without offending. Never been anywhere nearly as expensive since.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, Amsterdam is not cheap. We stayed here some years ago and paid the price. But it does have easy access to city centre. €30 a night.

http://www.gaaspercamping.nl/en/rates.html

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Yes, Amsterdam is not cheap. We stayed here some years ago and paid the price. But it does have easy access to city centre. €30 a night.
> 
> http://www.gaaspercamping.nl/en/rates.html
> 
> Ray.


We couldn't get in to this one so are staying in another one near to Amsterdam in a few weeks time. Still €30 a night though!

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes sometimes it's worth it for the convenience Ray 

Is that the site where the drive way up to it looks a refugee camp with all sorts of additions to tents ?

The actual site is very nice, and I think those tents have been imaginatively added to as semi permanent seasonal pitches

I think it's the one we stayed on in Amsterdam, and as you say access to the centre was excellent 

I loved Amsterdam 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't remember the tents Sandra. Maybe it was out of season.

Ray.


----------

